# Price cutter bits



## bobswodshop (Aug 20, 2011)

I recently aquired appx. 50 router bits cheap. Many are rail/stile, joinery bits, and a lot of the common profile bits. Most of them are price cutter bits. Does anyone have experience with these bits? Any good? with the exception of a few, they are all sharp. Thans in advance.
Bob


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've had good luck in the past with the price cutter bits (green ones). They're the second tier of the Eagle America brand, but they do a decent job.




Router Bits | Straight Bit | Roundover | Router Bit Sets| PriceCutter


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought 3 green flush trim bits of the internet a while back and tossed them out after the bearings failed on their first use. Cost me more in material than the cost saving.


----------

